# Vw t25 tick over problems



## Gerbie (Jul 28, 2010)

HI All, we have a g reg transporter high top, which is in great condition, only done 80k, but lately it has developed a fault when its ticking over, its not all the time only now and then, it can run ok for days then i will stop at lights etc and the engine suddenly dies, but starts again straight away, no probs at all with the exceleration, just this spasmodic failure on tick over,( really annoying).took it to my local garage, but sure as eggs are eggs it started running fine when i got there, so the mechanic had nothing to go on,  just wondering if any one else has had this problem with a vw, and how did you fix it??????????. thanks in advance Chris (gerbie)


----------



## vwalan (Jul 28, 2010)

h. be nice to know what engine you are using as we have choice of 5 dfferent set ups to account for .single carb ,twin carb. injection .16 00,2000 aircooled. 2x1900w/c and the 2.1 inj. but its possibly just a dirty carb or fuel filter if a df/dg engine there is a very fine gauze stuck in thr carb fuel inlet pipe on the carb. gently poke it out .but put it back.the main filter is about half way along underneath on the right handside.  cheers alan


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (Jul 28, 2010)

*re-tick over problem*

Hi 
from memory your t4 may have a solex carb on if you look at the carb with the air cleaner off there 2 possibilities 1st is there a wire going to a part on the carb if so this is a fuel cut off soleniod that will be going faulty you can either replace with a new part or remove the soleniod and snip off about 5mm of the needle and replace,2nd if it as no wire going to it the fault is a blocked slow running jet unfortunatly without seeing the carb cant tell you where this is but you could try with the air filter off and the engine running get a rolled up rag rev the engine to around 3000 rpm and holding the rag tight put it over the air 
intake and remove just before the engine stops do this 3 or 4 times and it could cure your problem
hope this helps a little
regard keith.


----------



## Gerbie (Aug 30, 2010)

*T25 tickover problems*

Thanks alan and keith for your replies, still got the problem so will carry out your suggestions in next couple of days. cheers . Chris


----------

